# Termometro digital con reloj y el mplab



## Whaffo (Nov 18, 2005)

Hola todos necesito ayuda, encontre este programa y circuito de la siguiente pagina http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/archivos/termoreloj.asm 
conseguí todo el material y grabe el microcontrolador y mi sorpresa fue que solo despliegua en la pantalla de LCD los siguiente, TERMOMETRO POR CARLOS DIAZ y http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyries la cual despliegua infinitamente mostrando estos dos mensajes en diferentes tiempos. 

trate de hacerlo correr con el MPLAB 5.4 el cual me deja en un bucle infinito que no sale para nada y quedandose en el primer mensaje osea TERMOMETRO POR CARLOS DIAZ , pasa que consigo la ultima version del MPLAB 7.22 y mi sorpresa es peor entra en bucle cuando llega a despleguar apenas TERMOMETRO POR y nuevamente entra en un bucle infinito sin hacer nada, mi consulta es QUE no deberia ser lo mismo en ambos desarrollos del MPLAB osea 5.4 o 7.22 , osea no existir diferencia, necesito por favor que alguien tenga la amabilidad de probarlo este programa y verificar mis errores, puede que haya cometido errores al grabar ya sea en los BITS de CONFIGURACION o tal vez en otros detalles que no pude hallarlos, y asi salir de esta incognita y comprobar si realmente este programa funciona o no.


----------



## maunix (Nov 21, 2005)

Whaffo dijo:
			
		

> Hola todos necesito ayuda, encontre este programa y circuito de la siguiente pagina http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/archivos/termoreloj.asm
> conseguí todo el material y grabe el microcontrolador y mi sorpresa fue que solo despliegua en la pantalla de LCD los siguiente, TERMOMETRO POR CARLOS DIAZ y http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyries la cual despliegua infinitamente mostrando estos dos mensajes en diferentes tiempos.
> 
> trate de hacerlo correr con el MPLAB 5.4 el cual me deja en un bucle infinito que no sale para nada y quedandose en el primer mensaje osea TERMOMETRO POR CARLOS DIAZ , pasa que consigo la ultima version del MPLAB 7.22 y mi sorpresa es peor entra en bucle cuando llega a despleguar apenas TERMOMETRO POR y nuevamente entra en un bucle infinito sin hacer nada, mi consulta es QUE no deberia ser lo mismo en ambos desarrollos del MPLAB osea 5.4 o 7.22 , osea no existir diferencia, necesito por favor que alguien tenga la amabilidad de probarlo este programa y verificar mis errores, puede que haya cometido errores al grabar ya sea en los BITS de CONFIGURACION o tal vez en otros detalles que no pude hallarlos, y asi salir de esta incognita y comprobar si realmente este programa funciona o no.



No tengo el tiempo suficiente para debugear el código pero te puedo decir que la 7.22 es la mas estable de todas las versiones de MPLAB.

La 5.4 es muuy antigua, solo aconsejable si usas windows 95 porque es la 6.x y 7.x no andan en dicho sistema operativo.

Consideraste la posibilidad que el mencionado software solo haga eso?

Entiendes lo que hace? o solo pretendes copiar y pegar y ver que funcione?

Creo que el objetivo del foro es APRENDER sobre ciertos puntos pero tomar un código prestado y decir "NO ANDA COMO YO IMAGINE QUE DEBIERA ANDAR" no es la mejor forma de solicitar ayuda.

Hace falta esfuerzo de tu parte para entender el código.

Sabes algo de assembly?  Si es así, cual es la parte 'puntual' del código con la cual tienes problemas?


----------



## OSCER (Jul 17, 2006)

hola, no se si ya lograste corregir el problema con dicho termo reloj de el autor carlos diaz, pero te comento que yo lo hice correr en mplab 5.0 y me lo ensamblo perfectamente. lo arme y bingooo! andaaa, es mas le saque esa lectura q dice carlos dias, puse mi nombre y otro mensaje de bienvenida.
te cuento q esta buenismo. anda tal cual lo diseño el autor, te da temperatura, calendario completo, hora, alarma, temperatura absoluta, temperaturas maximas y minimas de toda la semana y las guarda x 7 dias en la eprom del micro y se renuevan cada  7 dias. use para cargar el micro el propíc. use el micro 16f876-10mhz. y un lcd de whitech 1602-a con backligth.


----------



## taviega (Nov 28, 2007)

Cuando cargo el archivo .HEX dado por el autor de la pagina en el simulador de pICs Proteus 6.7 , me da un error , compile el archivo .asm en el mplab 5.67 y me genera correctamente el archivo .hex ( sin errores) pero cuando lo cargo en el simulador me enciende el lcd sin mostrarme nada , puede ser problema de la version de mplab ? , alguien lo ha simulado en proteus ? , aclaro que he simulado varios programas con 16f877 y con LCD y nunca he tenido problema.


----------



## taviega (Nov 28, 2007)

Una duda por el tema del la eeprom , utilizaron un 16f8776A o un 16f876 ?


----------



## tonyy (Feb 1, 2008)

he hehco el termometro reloj en el isis del proteus me da un reloj en la eprom cuando la aranco alguine puede saber que me sale el error


----------



## Vernymoe (May 3, 2009)

Estoy trabajando en este mismo termometro y no me corre, uso un 16f876a, revisando el asm encontre muchas incongruencias. ¿Ustedes han usado el asm tal y como está o lo han modificado?


----------



## skull1984 (Jul 14, 2009)

Alguien podria poner el diagrama del circuito


----------



## Chyryes (Oct 3, 2009)

skull1984 dijo:


> Alguien podria poner el diagrama del circuito



El diagrama se encuentra aquí: http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/termometro.htm

Aunque os adelanto que a lo largo de la semana que viene voy a publicar una versión mejorada que gestiona la iluminación del LCD, y conlleva cambiar la conexión de un pin del PIC para aprovechar la salida PWM, mejor esperar hasta entonces para hacer la pcb

Saludos,

Carlos Díaz


----------



## pablofer (Oct 26, 2009)

hola amigos del foro acabo de ver el circuito y me parese muy bueno la verdad funciona en el proteus lo probe y da ahora quiero que me ayuden en una cosita aprendi a manejar el orcad y un poco el issis ares del proteus para hacer lo pcbs  y mi pregunta es la siguiente cual de los 2 programas es mejor para hacer pcbs????  me animaria a hacer el pcb de este termometro   pero quiero algunas opiniones sobre los programas y si alguien quiere tengo tutoriales de orcad y ares  ah! si alguien conoce un porgrama mejor comenten  por fa para seguir investigando gracias de antemano


----------



## Chyryes (Nov 1, 2009)

pablofer dijo:


> hola amigos del foro acabo de ver el circuito y me parese muy bueno la verdad funciona en el proteus lo probe y da ahora quiero que me ayuden en una cosita aprendi a manejar el orcad y un poco el issis ares del proteus para hacer lo pcbs  y mi pregunta es la siguiente cual de los 2 programas es mejor para hacer pcbs????  me animaria a hacer el pcb de este termometro   pero quiero algunas opiniones sobre los programas y si alguien quiere tengo tutoriales de orcad y ares  ah! si alguien conoce un porgrama mejor comenten  por fa para seguir investigando gracias de antemano



La verdad es que no sabría decirte cual es mejor. En la empresa donde trabajo, en el departamento de I+D hacian los PCBs en autocad, una locura. El año pasado estudiaron el tema y se pasaron al Protel. 

No se si sería mucho pedir si pudieras enviarme el PCB cuando lo tuvieras terminado. Me gustaría publicarlo en la misma página del termómetro.

Saludos,


----------



## Cloudff7 (Oct 8, 2013)

OSCER dijo:


> hola, no se si ya lograste corregir el problema con dicho termo reloj de el autor carlos diaz, pero te comento que yo lo hice correr en mplab 5.0 y me lo ensamblo perfectamente. lo arme y bingooo! andaaa, es mas le saque esa lectura q dice carlos dias, puse mi nombre y otro mensaje de bienvenida.
> te cuento q esta buenismo. anda tal cual lo diseño el autor, te da temperatura, calendario completo, hora, alarma, temperatura absoluta, temperaturas maximas y minimas de toda la semana y las guarda x 7 dias en la eprom del micro y se renuevan cada  7 dias. use para cargar el micro el propíc. use el micro 16f876-10mhz. y un lcd de whitech 1602-a con backligth.



Hola, oye decasualidad tienes el .asm?, y si lo tienes lo podrias postear, quiero modificarlo para agregar un sensor de humedad, pero cuando quiero descargarlo en la pagina de Carlos díaz ya no puedo, al parecer el foro esta abandonado.

Gracias de Antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola Cloudff7

OSCER solo tubo una intervención en Foros De Electrónica. Esta fue en su mensaje #3 de ese tema. Observa que está fechado:  17/Jul/2006 . Crees que te conteste ??.

Podrías hacer un esfuerzo y lograr lo que pretendes:

En el Mensaje #1 si le das un click al primer enlace que aparece en él.
Te llevará a lo que se mira en la Imagen A. Adjunta.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circ...termoreloj.asm
Sigue las instrucciones en esa imagen A.
Llegarás a lo que se mira en la imagen B.
Sigue las instrucciones en esa imagen B. Y todas las demás.

*Para lograr bajar el archivo .ASM que estás requiriendo debes estar inscrito en aquella página.*
Sigue las instrucciones que se te dan en la página que aparece al tratar de bajar ese archivo .ASM.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cloudff7 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola amigo.

Cuando empece a pedir el asm de este post era simplemente un aficionado, me alegra ver que he avanzado mucho y ahora puedo hacerlo por mi mismo desde cero.

no quisiera dejar este mensaje sin responder y darte las gracias por averme respondido.

Saludos y quedo a tus ordenes.


----------



## RAM1968 (May 2, 2017)

Hola gente alguien sabe que paso con la Página de electrónica de Carlos Díaz??? es que quiero realizar el reloj termemotro que el propone pero no funciona la pagina web y no encuentro nada de informacion somre el proyecto, mas que nada sobre el programa que dentro de pic. Saludos y gracias.


----------

